# HGH good deal or rip off?



## hogs4us2 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey Guys need a little help.

I'm a HRT patient with a clinic out of Flordia....my consultant got the doctor to prescribe me HGH.....the way this works.....they don't send you a prescription ...they require you to by the product through them.....they then have a compounding parmacy to ship you the meds.

So I got a 3 month supply of HGH pharmcy grade at 1.5 IU a day for 5 days on and two days off .......and they charged me $2,800.....this covered the $95.00 doctors fee.

Is this a rip off or a fair deal?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 10, 2014)

So basically you bought 90 IUs of pharma GH for $2800?

Yep, thats bullocks.


----------



## hogs4us2 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes that's correct 90 IU of GH at $2800.


----------



## DF (Jul 10, 2014)

That is expensive, but you know it's the real deal.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 10, 2014)

That's a lot brother. As DF stated above you can take comfort knowing its real. Idk what your goal or expectations are; but the is a lot of money.


----------



## NavyChief (Jul 10, 2014)

Hmm, generics or not, I can make some pretty damn good progress on 14 plus kits of generics as opposed to 1 kit of Humatrop or whatever you got. But like it was said, you know it's good to go for sure now though.  
But you could also get about 4 legit kits of Seros for that same cost too.  Just sayin.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 10, 2014)

I know for a fact that a months supply of HG GH through a doctor can run 30K to 50K per year on a smaller amount than that.  I would be skeptical of anyone that "gets" a doctor to prescribe something like this.  Not saying its not possible just telling you what I know.  If this is something your doing that is not a medical necessity then I would find a cheaper route as suggested by NavyChief.

From what I know on the medical necessity side of this, the testing required is very extensive and there is often a secondary round of tests to confirm the need for GH often by another doctor before a prescription is given.  For example, an endocrinologist and a geneticist could team up and make this decision.  In my experience there is no middle man there is a patient, doctor and pharmacy relationship.  I also question getting a 3 month supply, its been my experience that the product is shipped each month and the script is refilled every 6 months after the doctors review your blood work.

There are but a few pharmacies in US that provide this service and I suspect even their labels can be counterfeited.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## hogs4us2 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks guys for the feed back.....

I called the compounding parmacy and found out that HRT clinic or group not sure they even have a clinic.....paid roughly $1,400 for the 90iu they had shipped to me and charged me $2,800.....

The doctor prescribed it as part of an anti-aging  regimen.

I'm doing about 1iu for five days then two off ...for six mouths.


----------



## pharmacist (Jul 16, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> So basically you bought 90 IUs of pharma GH for $2800?
> 
> Yep, thats bullocks.



 WOW !!! How in the name of God is this possible ?


----------



## Get Some (Jul 16, 2014)

Now that you posted this you need to be very careful of people PMing you trying to offer you some GH for cheaper. Not saying that what they would offer you is fake, but just be careful as people have been known to PM others about things like this a even selective scam and take your money. You way overpaid for the HGH but at least you got it "legally" and can show proof of how you got it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 16, 2014)

you paid a lot but its US pharma grade.  I have a buddy whose old man couldnt spend all his money if he tried.  hes been on similar stuff like you, pays 2k a every 45 days, runs a high dose.  he loves it, but cash aint an issue for him.


X2x on what Get some said, anyone on any site saying "hey bud,  let me hook you up and save you some money" just ignore.  They ll just take your money


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 16, 2014)

Do you also put gold bullion's in your morning coffe my good chap...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a personal trainer buddy in FLA he says all his clients do this . They are rich so 2k a mo is no big deal to them they go to "anti aging clinics" which are apparently are prevalent in FLA pick up there scripts for test and HGH legit and hire my buddy to come by and do boot camps with them lol must be nice


----------



## hogs4us2 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the feed back and advise!

I've done some research my self and found out that my HRT guy ripped me off big time.....it should have cost me $1,300 instead of $2800.......I've found another HRT group that prescribed pharmacy grade HGH and they charge $1,300....for 90 IU's.

So the internet is not the only place to get scammed....the thingies I've been with this HRT guy for almost two years getting test cyp....which cost me $110.00 vile.


So the reason I didn't question him when he quoted me $2800 for a six month supply......but when I got the product he had be injecting less thean an IU  a day five on two off.......I found out that the doctors prescription to the pharmacy was 1 5 IU's a day five on and two off......so my


----------



## hogs4us2 (Jul 16, 2014)

Consultant took it up on himself to sell me what he said was a six month supply .....when really it was a three month su


----------



## hogs4us2 (Jul 16, 2014)

So in short my consultant took me for $1,500 ......


----------

